# Woodlands, Forest of Dean



## FrankiaMH (Jul 2, 2005)

Camping and Caravan have converted Woodlands in Forest of Dean into cabins . I simply can not believe that they have done this without informing any of their members!

I went to book Woodlands for the bank holiday when I discovered it missing and then even worse they had built this cabins so we were not allowed into our favourite site. 

I'm so disgusted that I will not be returning to the forest of dean in future!

FMH


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

[ 




Sounds like the usual greed factor at work but don't judge us all the same here in the Forest.
Gary



:wink:


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

greygit said:


> [
> 
> Sounds like the usual greed factor at work but don't judge us all the same here in the Forest.
> Gary
> ...


Hear Hear...

Actually, if you are VERY good....and know where to look....there are one or two quiet spots to overnight ON OCCASSION....please dont abuse it though 8) 8) .

The road from Chepstow to Coleford via St. Briavels has a spot or two that are ideal for an overnight stop.....quite obvious as you drive along...

Carl


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

None of the big commercial "Clubs" are really member's clubs in the traditional sense. "Membership" of such a club is a bit of an archaic misnomer in this day and age. You pay a subscription but you are really contracting with a largely unregulated and unaccountable organisation that can change the benefits it offers pretty much on a whim. 

Typically the majority of dissatisfied members are probably too apathetic or disorganised to support a members' revolt, even if the cost in time and money of contacting them wasn't prohibitive anyway. You feel powerless when complaints appear to go straight into the circular file, so what can you do except not renew next time around. If you start a "C&CC Sucks" type of website, their lawyers will be set upon you. 

It makes you really appreciate an independent forum like MHF.  

SD


----------



## krism (Oct 6, 2009)

We used the Forest of Dean Camping & Caravan site this April but we stayed on the Cristchurch site which is right next door to the Woodlands site. (This one has tents on it as well)


----------



## windyspark (Sep 23, 2009)

Try Whitemead campsite in the Forest of Dean, stayed there recently, very nice site. Highly recommended.


----------



## FrankiaMH (Jul 2, 2005)

Does anybody know of anywhere you can camp inside the trees like Woodlands and it be so quiet? 

I used to love waking up to see a bird chirping on a tree bark as it would glance inside watching us watch him. 

We would be eating our breakfast with the sun just breaking through the trees and highlighing the bird's lovely robin red breast. 

Oh woe is me how I miss Woodlands! 

So if any of you have any suggestions of camp site set within the woods which accept 8 metre Frankia please let me know! 

Many thanks 

Frankia MH


----------

